# Toro CCR1000 Scraper Bar



## blueme29 (Jan 28, 2014)

New to the forum and seeking some insight.

I have a Toro CCR1000 that was free to me a couple of years ago. I seem to go through scraper bars quickly, about 2 a season. I have a concrete driveway and see decent snow in the Metro Detroit area. The scraper bars seem to break more than wear out. Is this normal?


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

Breaking isnt normal but wear is since the bar drags the surface. particularly rough concrete will wear it faster. Broken/uneven concrete can break it easily if its constantly hitting the scraper.

Everyone has their style of working as well. I tend to be harder on things, other people can be nice and easy.

If breakage is a problem more than wear how about making your own from a flat steel bar. Keep in mind the force from the jarring motion that is breaking the plastic scraper may be transferred to something else such as you handles.

Another thought, Is there anything bent or deformed on the bottom? maybe causing the scraper to catch on imperfections more than it normally would?


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

blueme29 said:


> New to the forum and seeking some insight.
> 
> I have a Toro CCR1000 that was free to me a couple of years ago. I seem to go through scraper bars quickly, about 2 a season. I have a concrete driveway and see decent snow in the Metro Detroit area. The scraper bars seem to break more than wear out. Is this normal?


Are you buying aftermarket bars or the gen-u-wine Toro scraper bar?
( see my sig)


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

I have also heard that for single stages you should replace the scraper and paddles at the same time. Any chance your paddles are long over due so now a new scraper bar sticks way out compared to the front end?


----------



## blueme29 (Jan 28, 2014)

Than you all for the helpful info. I will evaluate things further based on the feed back i have gotten. the paddles may need replacement, too.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

there is or should be a small hole on your paddles, its the wear indicator


----------



## blueme29 (Jan 28, 2014)

Replaced the paddles and scraper bar yesterday, should be able to see it it made a difference soon. The wear indicator was still there, but comparing the new paddles with the old there is significant wear on the middle of the old paddles. The scraper bar also had significant wear on it, that is why it broke (split at the thinnest part). Seems like the bar should last longer than it does. I replaced it at the beginning of the season.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

blueme29 said:


> Replaced the paddles and scraper bar yesterday, should be able to see it it made a difference soon. The wear indicator was still there, but comparing the new paddles with the old there is significant wear on the middle of the old paddles. The scraper bar also had significant wear on it, that is why it broke (split at the thinnest part). Seems like the bar should last longer than it does. I replaced it at the beginning of the season.


The scraper bar and paddles are designed to work together. If you install new paddles w/o changing the bar they will wear too fast etc. They are designed to wear together.


----------

